# Footpump



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hey peeps

Anybody know where I can get a footpump to inflate tyres etc?

I have looked in all the obvious places such as Carrefour, Hipercor, El Corte Ingles, Norauto but to no avail

Needs to be the usual footpump style as it is for various uses hence don't want hdnpump or auto inflater


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Anybody know where I can get a footpump to inflate tyres etc?
> 
> ...


chinese bazaar??

ferretería????

bike shop?????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My advice.. dont use the Chinese bazaar if you want to use it more than half a dozen times.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My advice.. dont use the Chinese bazaar if you want to use it more than half a dozen times.


if you're careful about what you buy they can be great

we have bits & pieces - including a bike pump (I know that's not what he wants but it's along those lines) - that have lasted eally well

we bought an expensive one from a bike shop which fell apart, so we thought we'd try a cheap one..............5 years later it's going strong

we bought expensive xmas tree lights when we first came - blew up - a friend suggested 'rice lights' from the chinese bazaar - 2€ a box - they had their 8th xmas last year


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

donz said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Anybody know where I can get a footpump to inflate tyres etc?
> 
> ...


Try the car parts places (autorepuestos) in Paginas Amarillas for starters. 
They seem to have all sorts of accessories as well as pukka motor spares.

We have a Repuestos in our local town & the guys in there are really helpful and seem to enjoy the game of charades which usually accompany my attempt to find bits for the motor........ windscreen wipers are the next one....... that should be a laugh



Doggy


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

advertised in Lidl, double ram variety


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.lidl.es/static_content/lidl_es/images/ES/ES_48764_01_b.jpg


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

cheers I popped into one last week for the first time ever and didn't see one but will next time I'm down the coast


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Stuff like that from Lidl is usually very good - strong, over-engineered and cheap.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not on sale at Lidls until 11th August


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

If you can take a trip to Coin you can have one ahora:

Electric Power Tools, Car Tools, Engineering Tools - Online Draper Catalogue in Spain | Premier Tools


----------

